# I NEED IDEAS FOR MY COSUTUME! HELP ME!



## SpoookyGirl (Oct 14, 2003)

i NEED HELP ON MY HOLLOWEEN COSTUME! PLEASE! PLEASE! give me ideas!

<3~*~~**~~*~<3
~*SpookyGirl*~
<3~*~~**~~*~<3


----------



## Raef_Wolfe (Oct 1, 2003)

It dpends on you.

Are you tall? Short? Thin? Thick? Do you like grungy, grody, gross stuff? Clean, nice stuff? Evil creatures? Have any experience in making costumes?

I am but a wolf inside


----------

